# November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 October 2011)

Good morning all! 

With November now less than a week away, it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The October stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between November 1 and November 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Monday, October 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## explod (25 October 2011)

PXS thanks


----------



## Assasin (25 October 2011)

GGP please Joe.   Thanks.


----------



## pixel (25 October 2011)

*SSC *seems worth another punt;
thanks Joe


----------



## sammy84 (25 October 2011)

FER please


----------



## jonnycage (25 October 2011)

tas please 

cheers

j c


----------



## Miner (25 October 2011)

MCE for me please Joe


----------



## basilio (25 October 2011)

Let's try for *HOG* again thanks.


----------



## Nortorious (25 October 2011)

SSN for me again thanks


----------



## drillinto (25 October 2011)

BHP


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 October 2011)

TZL please Joe


----------



## Iggy_Pop (25 October 2011)

AVB

Thanks


----------



## jancha (25 October 2011)

RED thanks


----------



## Purple XS2 (25 October 2011)

*BLT*

Tx


----------



## Chalea (25 October 2011)

ERJ thank you.


----------



## Muschu (25 October 2011)

VBA please


----------



## SilverRanger (25 October 2011)

TGS thanks


----------



## Bigukraine (25 October 2011)

POH thanks joe


----------



## pedalofogus (25 October 2011)

AJM for me please. Thanks


----------



## bathuu (26 October 2011)

I am just gonna stick to the *CEO*:, thanks Joe.


----------



## Kremmen (26 October 2011)

EKA please


----------



## jbocker (26 October 2011)

WHN thanks Joe.


----------



## bigdog (26 October 2011)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## Sdajii (26 October 2011)

PYM... only 'cause I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## mr. jeff (26 October 2011)

PDN please Joe


----------



## AngusSmart (26 October 2011)

MEL thanks JOE!


----------



## robusta (26 October 2011)

Think I might go back to PHK after MCE was taken this month, thankyou.


----------



## joea (27 October 2011)

KGL
please!
joea


----------



## Crom (27 October 2011)

FML thanks Joe.  All is looking good now for a re rating!


----------



## TheAbyss (27 October 2011)

LYC on the back of a 60 man broker/ anylist jaunt to the LAMP. Must be good news or they wouldnt be flying 60 of them to Malaysia imo.


----------



## vkdirector (28 October 2011)

FGE please joe


----------



## springhill (29 October 2011)

WWW thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (29 October 2011)

*GLB* - Globe International

Trading at 0.39 late last week, GLB would seem to represent a 'no brainer' opportunity to the longer term punter, who doesn't mind a bit of yield...gross yield of 16.6% with revenues and profit etc expected to be about the same year on year.


----------



## barney (29 October 2011)

*JAT*  thanks Joe


----------



## desjosie (29 October 2011)

*LIN *thanks


----------



## nulla nulla (29 October 2011)

I'll stick with *WOW* thanks Joe. I think the wind is about to change for woolworths share price in the run-up to xmas.


----------



## lazyfish (29 October 2011)

NST thanks


----------



## namrog (29 October 2011)

KAR please


----------



## Agentm (30 October 2011)

sbr  please


----------



## dutchie (30 October 2011)

AZG thks joe


----------



## noirua (31 October 2011)

ORN thanks Joe


----------



## trillionaire#1 (31 October 2011)

ill try TTV this month ,thanks Joe


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 October 2011)

CLH thanks Joe


----------



## Whiskers (31 October 2011)

*TRM* please Joe. 

Due for some potentially very good exploration results soon.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 October 2011)

NFE please.


----------



## stacks (31 October 2011)

EIO thanks


----------



## Buckfont (31 October 2011)

WPG, thanks Joe


----------



## gerkin02 (31 October 2011)

AZZ,thanks Joe.


----------



## Tyler (31 October 2011)

DGX (Diploma Group) Thanks


----------



## LifeChoices (31 October 2011)

QAN


----------



## rcm617 (31 October 2011)

MAD thanks


----------



## FreshTrader (31 October 2011)

Ah, Rick62 stole VBA this month.  I'll go for *BMN* thanks Joe.


----------



## craigj (31 October 2011)

ACS   thanks joe


----------

